# Dividing Head



## The Model A Guy (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking for a dividing head for a Clausing 8520.  With the smaller table my options are limited.  There are new imports available, but i would prefer to find an older USA made tool.  I'm interested in hearing what has / has not worked well for you with your 8520.  
Thanks,
T.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 17, 2014)

I also have an 8520 and have been looking for an indexing head for a while, but decided to start looking at rotary tables instead as I believe that I'll get more bang for the buck with one of them. Granted, complex angles may be a bit more difficult to do, but I can tilt the head to achieve those if necessary.

I just ordered a brand new 6" Shars rotab with tailstock and index plates from an ebay seller. The rotab itself was on sale for $182 instead of the usual $299.  The whole works will arrive on my doorstep in the next couple of days for $424 shipping included. I will report back on it when it arrives and I get the chance to set it all up, probably this coming weekend.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 17, 2014)

We don't seem to have a Clausing catalog in Downloads for anything but lathes.  And I don't have an 8520, I have an Atlas MFA.  But the horizontal dividing head and tailstock that Atlas sold for their horizontal mills is small and would probably work fine on an 8520.  They are a little pricey but do turn up from time to time on eBay.  Both complete and just the head.  It is built around a different concept from most.  Instead of a dividing plate, it uses a selection of change gears (off of the Atlas 618 lathe) and a spring-loaded single gear tooth.  Anyone thinking of buying one should factor in whether the complete gear set is present while evaluating the asking price.  It has a 1"-10 spindle nose and a 2MT bore so chucks and faceplates to fit are readily available.

Atlas also sold a small rotary index table for their mill.  But it is rare and very pricey.  I decline to post what I paid for mine. 

:whistle:

Robert D.


----------



## rgray (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a cheap book by Harold Hall "Milling a complete course" In the book is a set of plans for a dividing head as he calls it. I think of it more as a fancy indexing head.

It is fun to build and works well. I have a BSO dividing head with a chuck mounted on it and the little home built indexer is more ridgid when gear cutting.

The chuck on the dividing head is the cause of it being less ridged. But if it was removed and an mt2 shaft used (as is in the indexer) there is not as much clearance and a longer mt2 shaft would probably be needed. Then the ridgidity is lost again. This could be made up by using the tailstock, but when just cutting a simple little gear I'll go for the home built indexer every time. Of course there are times when I don't have a gear of with the number of teeth needed to index what I'm cutting. Then the dividing head is used.

The indexer uses a locator(indexing pin) that indexes between teeth and over teeth (1/2 tooth).

Halls idea was to build it to fit existing change gears you already have for a lathe. I just cut my own aluminum gears specificaly for the indexer.


----------



## iron man (Apr 17, 2014)

That is a very interesting looking unit nice job.. Ray


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 18, 2014)

Ray,

Nice bit of home brew.  I would assume Hall probably got the idea from the Atlas unit.  Did you build the tailstock for it?  That improves the rigidity as the arbor is supported at both ends.

Robert D.


----------



## rgray (Apr 18, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> Ray,
> 
> Nice bit of home brew.  I would assume Hall probably got the idea from the Atlas unit.  Did you build the tailstock for it?  That improves the rigidity as the arbor is supported at both ends.
> 
> Robert D.




I did not build a tailstock. My BSO dividing head has a tailstock that would probably work with it. If I ever have to make a gear with an integral shaft then I would for sure need it, but so far I've just cut plain gears.

- - - Updated - - -



iron man said:


> That is a very interesting looking unit nice job.. Ray




Thanks much. It was a fun project.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 19, 2014)

The tailstock would also help if you wanted to make several of the same gear.

Robert D.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 19, 2014)

Incidently, I did a google search for: Harold Hall "Milling a complete course" and found a pdf copy of the book.
As it's still in print, I recommend we all purchase the book if you intend to use it, the pdf will help identify if you want to purchase it.


Daryl
MN


----------

